# Thank you France Expat Forum!



## GraceS

A quick post of appreciation for all the advice, info and education I've gotten here. I've been in Paris for about 8 weeks now--the start of what I hope will be a long and active retirement. And thanks to this forum, I pretty much breezed through the typical "just arrived" processes--like setting up cell phone service and gym membership despite having no French bank account, validating my visa, finding a great doc who will be my medecin traitant, and getting approved for that holy grail: a French bank account. 

Onward to CPAM! Thanks again.


----------



## Bevdeforges

So glad to hear things are working out for you here. Though I do wonder if, just by chance, some of the administrative procedures might actually be getting easier for the newly arrived these days. Hope so, in any event.


----------



## GraceS

Bev you are right--for example, visa validation, now fully online, sounds easier than it was in the "old days."

The forum really helped, as just one example, when I wanted to set up a mobile phone account, but could only pay with my US credit card. I read DC12345's post about doing doing exactly this very easily at Free here in Paris. Plus, I saw that other forum members (including you!) had recommended this company. So it was a no-brainer to head right to Free shortly after I arrived, and get everything set up in less than 10 minutes. No frustrating time spent trying to accomplish this at Orange, Bouygues, etc.


----------



## bhamham

CPAM was a breeze for me - 23 days after submitting my application to my permanent social security number. However, from reading others' experiences it seems as it's dependent on each office.
I agree, lots of good information here.


----------



## GraceS

bhamham said:


> CPAM was a breeze for me - 23 days after submitting my application to my permanent social security number. However, from reading others' experiences it seems as it's dependent on each office.
> I agree, lots of good information here.


Congrats! That is terrific.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I suspect another factor is your attitude, too. Go into the process expecting problems and sure enough, you'll find them. Go into the process reasonably well prepared, but asking questions when you hit a glitch rather than arguing your way through and you often find things go rather smoothly.


----------



## GraceS

Bevdeforges said:


> I suspect another factor is your attitude, too. Go into the process expecting problems and sure enough, you'll find them. Go into the process reasonably well prepared, but asking questions when you hit a glitch rather than arguing your way through and you often find things go rather smoothly.


Bev, funny you should mention "attitude," because here's what actually happened at the Free boutique: as I arrived, a couple pushed in front me, went inside just ahead of me, didn't say any hello's to the staff at the entrance, and immediately began speaking in English, kind of demandingly, about getting an account. Ack! The rep told them, in French, that he couldn't help them, and shuttled them aside to wait for the manager, which, the rep said, could take a while. Then he turned to me. Yikes! After an eye roll to let him know I understood that the couple had been rude, I explained my situation, in my somewhat limited French, exactly as DC12345 described in his post. The rep took me over to one of the account machines. Then, speaking nearly perfect English, he quickly helped me set up my account. Ha! We shared a good moment of laughter over that.

And yes, thanks to posts this board, when my French bank account approval process slowed, I used the "asking polite questions" rather than "complaint" approach and things started right up again.


----------



## Bevdeforges

LOL - your story about the service at Free is very familiar. And a perfect reaction on your part. You have learned well, Grasshopper.... <ggg>


----------



## DC12345

GraceS said:


> Bev you are right--for example, visa validation, now fully online, sounds easier than it was in the "old days."
> 
> The forum really helped, as just one example, when I wanted to set up a mobile phone account, but could only pay with my US credit card. I read DC12345's post about doing doing exactly this very easily at Free here in Paris. Plus, I saw that other forum members (including you!) had recommended this company. So it was a no-brainer to head right to Free shortly after I arrived, and get everything set up in less than 10 minutes. No frustrating time spent trying to accomplish this at Orange, Bouygues, etc.


Like the shout-out But totally agree...I, too, benefited so much from the forum!


----------

